# Connections to Pre-Amp



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm in the process of redoing my HT setup and have really neating up the wiring until it reaches my component rack. I don't want to make the speaker wires too short or I can't roll the rack out a bit when I need to get behind it. I was thinking of just strapping them together but that's probably not a good idea so I was wondering how other people do it. I know this question has been asked before but I couldn't find the thread for it or maybe it was on another site.

:scratch:
:reading:

Thanks for any input.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I think strapping all speaker wires together should be OK. Just keep AC away from low-level signals.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

And don't coil it up either. If you want to keep better isolation, you can wrap one set in foil or some other conductive material and ground one end so it acts like a shield.

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! As always, I appreciate your assistance.

Bob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you want to get fancy, they sell these spring folding arms with grommets to zip tie wires to. 

the application is usually computer racks where the computer slides out on a rail, but the wires have to travel to not yank everything out. Basically as you pull it the N unfolds to a ------ and the wires along with it. It also keeps you from having to coil anything and can allow for better power/speaker/signal separation.

Just another idea.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's the first example I found:
http://www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=AR8129

good luck.


----------

